# Internet connection suggestion (not counting BSNL/MTNL/Airtel)



## Piyush (Jul 3, 2011)

I need suggestions for a new connection.As i already mentioned above that I wont be going for BSNL/MTNL/Airtel.

I would be thankful if you can post the links of tariffs of different service providers like hathway/tikona/etc....

thanks


----------



## Sarath (Jul 3, 2011)

A lot depends on the availability of suppliers in your area and the slots available with those suppliers. Do make a note of your options and then choose between the ones available.

Eg: Railwire, one of the cheapest tariffs in India. Available in bangalore. In my area whitefield but their connections stopped right next to my apartment. I then went ahead and made a note of all connections available and decided.
In my friends case, Airtel was available but the slots were full. Again it would have been a waste researching on it.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 4, 2011)

but the problem is I don't know where to start from


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2011)

Would suggest MTNL/BSNL. Rest all are FUP'ed.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> Would suggest MTNL/BSNL. Rest all are FUP'ed.



I think except the 750 plan all other higher BB Plans available with BSNL have FUP.


----------



## asingh (Jul 4, 2011)

^^
Ya just saw 'em. India is in a sorry state.


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 4, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Ya just saw 'em. India is in a sorry state.



So there are other countries apart from US where they don't have anything called FUP?

Why the heck is it being followed in India? I think I read somewhere about a PIL being raised on this.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 4, 2011)

Not sure if you have a "YOU" broadband there, but I am using their 2mbps unlimited(no FUP) plan which comes at 999 p/m here in Bangalore, and till now the service have been just awesome, same goes for customer support.


----------



## tuxybuzz (Jul 4, 2011)

FUP plainly sucks. 
I do think There is a plan from Reliance (Night Based) 1Mbps day/ 2Mbps (10PM to 8AM)..That is probably their only non FUP plan. (I'am not sure..maybe there was a small * conditions apply i missed)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 4, 2011)

tuxybuzz said:


> FUP plainly sucks.
> I do think There is a plan from Reliance (Night Based) 1Mbps day/ 2Mbps (10PM to 8AM)..That is probably their only non FUP plan. (I'am not sure..maybe there was a small * conditions apply i missed)


Fully Unlimited No FUP.
@1499 pm.

CC sucks.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 5, 2011)

how about hathway/tikona?
anyone?

though I can't run from FUPs plans( coz almost all plans implies this garbage policy)


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 17, 2011)

There is another plan. 
Check this: LINK
1mbps unlimited, no FUP for Rs. 999. This would be the best plan imho.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmm....its really a good one
but i'd be satisfied with 512 kbps UL as 1000/ pm is pretty hard for me


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 25, 2011)

Try local cable operators and look for there plans ! I am on one of them !


----------

